# Don Ross



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone listen to him? what an amazing player. check him out. A cannuk of course.

http://www.gobyfish.com/


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Don Ross - Wow!*

Thanks for posting the link. Don is awesome...he is very diverse and I like how he mixes things up here. What a huge groove monster on Avalance! I am completely inspired (to smash my guitar into a thousand pieces). 

So far listening to his sample tracks I have put off tending to house chores and vacuuming for over an hour now.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

lol....he is unbelievable, read his bio...he won the kentucky finger picking contest both times he attended....


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> lol....he is unbelievable, read his bio...he won the kentucky finger picking contest both times he attended....


Actually Don placed third at the Walnut Valley National Fingerstyle Championships in '87, before winning it outright in '88 and '96.

Great player. Question is: has he jumped the shark?


----------



## StrayDog (Apr 25, 2006)

If you like Don Ross (the first time i heard Three Hands, i nearly choked...he's unreal), check out:

Phil Keaggy
Muriel Andersen
Pete Huttlinger
Michael Chapdelaine
Tommy Emmanuel

Who are just a handful of fingerstylists that can knock you right out of your chair.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

*Another Canadian "Don"*

If you like Ross' style and groove you may also be interested in Don Alder from Vancouver and last year's fingerstyle champion Erick Turnbull.


----------



## ianderson (Apr 23, 2006)

Another vote for Don's work, truley great stuff. He is currently doing the Men of Steel tour, also a fantastic bunch.


----------

